# Well still alive almost lol



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Guys Alistair here from Scotland still going albeit with very limited energy.The morphine is doing no good with my hobby life. Bronwen cannot walk much now it has been very sad to watch the love of my life go downhill so quickly over the last decade she is now 70 and I am her toyboy she says at 67 in a few months MAY. anyway I don't write much eyesight is not great but usable and I am getting quite deaf, apart from that I am doing fabulously well lol. It is nice to look you guys up and I will try harder to be a good boy and write more often as I miss all my friends here God bless all of you Alistair


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for checking in Alistair and make hay when you can.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry about the health issues, Alistair… we are certainly all getting older. It's great to hear from you, though!


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Hang in there Alistair. Remember that we have trump as a so called president.

-Madts.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Never give up Alistair. Sounds like prayers in in order for you you both. Keep checking in when you are able. 
God Bless…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

hello Alistair glad to hear you still going strong in the health department …... 
but do hope you and Bronwen still would like to be able to dance with us a decade from now 
wish you the best from Ærø
Dennis


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Alistair, good to hear from you once again. Sorry to hear about your travails, keep up the good fight and check in more often.

And look, a posting from Dennis! Good fortune is smiling on you.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

My prayers go with you. We are here to support our fellow lj's. I don't know what your favorite drink is, but maybe you are not drinking enough single malt.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Alistair, sorry to hear about the health issues, but it's good to hear that you still have Bronwen, the love of your life.
I hope that you both keep that love as the focus of each day. Blessings to both of you.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

I do think of you from time to time, Alistair. You're not so old, you know. Dad (Aged P) is 92.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Alistair, I am a new member here and wishing you well for the coming Spring and summer.
I have been to Holy Loch many times with the US Navy and really enjoyed visiting your country.
best wishes, fair winds and following seas for you and your family.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

It's good to see you here. Best wishes to you and Bronwen.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Wonderful to hear from you, Alistair! We are all slowing down a bit but still moving forward.

Still Bronwen's ToyBoy, eh? You lucky dog!


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello my friend ! Good to hear from you. News
could have been better, but age ********************s on us all, I just keep trying to remember that the alternative sucks….I wouldn't be able to play with my lathe or experiment with new techniques from an urn on someone's mantle. So on I go. I don't give a rat's ass if anyone likes my work anymore, or comments on here, I am having more fun now reading how seriously some of us are still taking ourselves. It is also good to see so many new younger lumberjocks popping up from time to time. Goodony'a Alistair ! Hope to see you post some work in the future . We all still have something to share and I for one, like the opportunity to see new directions. At 74 I could care less wether we have a crazy ********************house rat in the Whitehouse oval office or not (actually I find the nonsense emanating from there enjoyable and a laugh or two is good for the spirit) The next generation of Lumberjocks coming up are bringing new techniques and directions and it is uplifting to see their work …... Goodon'ya my friend !


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Just keep on plugging along, Alistair. As others have mentioned, we are all getting older, so we are in your corner. Take care, summer is coming soon, get out and smell the roses….


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Alistair*, all we can do is hang in there as many of us are all in the same boat to some extent and we are in your corner!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks all of you. John Smith I actually live on the holy loch one of those big houses overlooking the sea, straight up the top of the steep hill from where you embark arrive on the western ferries. Yes we had many beautiful American people here and I sorely miss them. I believe we are all brothers and sisters together all people throughout the world, all of you mean different things to me. I will try to keep up so take care tonight god Bless. Alistair


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Alistair - this is a short video of my ship coming into Holy Loch in 1987. 




I was transferred off this ship to shore duty in 1985 but my son-in-law was on it when this video was shot. 
(it is indeed a small world). He and my daughter lived there for a couple of years.
I have been in and out of Holy Loch since 1968 on numerous occasions on 4 different ships as a port call.
I don't know the person who shot this video but it is from the mountain top as you described.
my only dread is that every time I was there, it was in the winter time - never the summer.
I remember that the whole month of January, 1969, the sun came out of the clouds for a total of six hours.
but I still had an awesome time regardless of the weather. 
wishing you well,
John


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi pal my postcode is pa238jy in Scotland if you look up google earth I think it is you will see my house and location right across from where this video has been made. I was not there at that time 1969 I only got married in 1971 aged 20. We returned from Germany in about 83 where I worked in a large dental surgery privately, and have been here since.Bron and I have been together very happily with three grown boys. keep in touch if you ever want any info or pics taken let me know kindest regards Al


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

"I never met a board I didn't like!" 
Even the cheese board.
So nice to here all you guys you are all beautiful spirits and I so enjoyed your help and kindness to us all over the years.Al


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

A big warm hug fro here.Good to hear from you and to know the old clock is ticking.
Enjoy the little things. 
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

